# كتاب عن تقدير تكلفة و العطاءات لأعمال التشييد



## mostafa elkadi (29 يوليو 2011)

Estimating and Tendering for Construction Work, Third Edition	
by: Martin Brook




Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann
Number Of Pages: 328
Publication Date: 2004-08-25
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0750658649
ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780750658645

وصف الكتاب : 
يحتوى هذا الكتاب بالتفصيل على كل مرحلة رئيسية من دراسات التكاليف في وقت مبكر ، من خلال إعداد تقدير التكلفة بشكل صحيح لخلق ميزانيات العطاءات الناجحة. مع توضيح كل خطوة مع أمثلة والملاحظات ، والمستندات الفنية المناسبة.
*محتويات الكتاب *******s*

Clients’ needs 11
Contractor involvement 12
Partnering 13
Apportionment of risk 14
Traditional method 16
Design and build 17
Management contracting 19
Construction management 21
Private finance initiative 22
3 Forms of contract 34
Introduction 34
Essentials of a valid construction contract 34
Standard forms of contract 36
Sub-contract forms 38
Comparison of forms 43
Selection of contract forms 44
4 Tender documentation 46
Introduction 46
Coordinated project information 47
CPI and the estimator 55
Documents used as the basis of a tender 58
Formal tender documents 61
v
5 Estimating methods 66
Introduction 66
Single-rate approximate estimating 70
Multiple-rate approximate estimating 71
Approximate quantities 73
Analytical estimating 78
Operational estimating 82
6 Contractor selection and decision to tender 85
Introduction 85
Competition and negotiation 86
Abuse of tendering procedures 90
Decision to tender 92
Inspection of tender documents 95
Competition legislation 96
7 Project appreciation 100
Introduction 100
Estimate timetable 100
Pricing strategy 103
Schedules 103
The estimating team 103
Visits to consultants and site 107
8 Enquiries to suppliers and sub-contractors 109
Introduction 109
Enquiries for materials 111
Enquiries to sub-contractors 113
9 Tender planning and method statements 117
Introduction 117
The role of the planning engineer 117
Method statements 118
Tender programmes 119
10 Resource costs – labour, materials and plant 125
Introduction 125
Labour rates 125
Material rates 128
Plant rates 130
11 Unit rate pricing 132
Introduction 132
*******s
vi
Components of a rate 132
Method of measurement 134
Pricing notes 134
Model rate and pricing examples 135
12 Sub-contractors and nominated suppliers 176
Introduction 176
Domestic sub-contractors 176
Nominated sub-contractors 183
Nominated suppliers 184
13 Fluctuations 185
Introduction 185
Standard fluctuations clauses 186
Calculation of non-recoverable increases 188
14 Provisional sums and dayworks 192
Introduction 192
Provisional sums for undefined work 192
Provisional sums for defined work 192
Dayworks 193
Overheads and profit 196
15 Project overheads 199
Introduction 199
Pricing project overheads 199
Pricing the preliminaries bill 202
Example of project overheads 216
16 Cashflow forecasts 217
Introduction 217
Cashflow calculations 217
Example of a contractor’s cashflow forecast 219
17 Completing the estimate and final tender review 227
Completing the estimate 227
Estimator’s report 229
Comments on Estimate Analysis form 229
Comments on Tender Summary form 234
Risks and opportunities 235
Overheads and profit 237
18 Tender submission and results 240
Introduction 240
*******s
vii
Completion of priced bills 241
Tender presentation 243
Vetting of tenders 245
Post-tender negotiations and award 246
Tendering performance and analysis of results 247
Bidding strategy 251
19 Action with the successful tender 254
Introduction 254
Information transfer 254
Feedback 256
20 Computer-aided estimating 260
Introduction 260
Aims of computer-aided estimating 261
Software 262
Electronic exchange of information 263
Reverse auctions 265
Computer-aided estimating packages 267
General purpose software 271
Hardware 280
Networking 283
*رابط التحميل*
http://ifile.it/1wn6cg/ebooksclub.o...truction_Work__Third_Edition.l_29x0x23x2n.pdf​


----------



## mostafa elkadi (29 يوليو 2011)

أرجو من السادة المهندسين المشرفين على هذا المنتدى العظيم إضافة الكتاب و الذى اعتبره من وجهة نظرى قيم فى المكتبة مع الكتب الخاصة بتقدير التكاليف ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## tarekms45 (16 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمدهارون (17 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## seeker (18 أغسطس 2011)

very good, thanks


----------



## mohamedsmh (7 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم​تحية شكر لكل القائمين و المشاركين فى هذا المنتدى​ممكن روابط كتب تحليل اسعار و معدلات انتاجية عن مصر و السعودية​و هى مفيدة جدا فى التخطيط و التكلفة​حيث بمعرفة الكميات للبنود من المخططات او من المقايسة​ثم بفرض عدد العمال أو المعدات و معرفة انتاجيتهم يمكن معرفة الوقت و التكلفة اللازمة للبند​و عرفت انه صدر كتاب "دليل تحليل الاسعار الانشائية" فى سوريا عن وزارة الاسكان​و الى جانب الوزارات تقوم عدد من الشركات الكبيرة مثل المقاولون و سعودى اوجيه ​


----------



## sunmon4 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر على المجهود


----------



## فيصل الخبر (5 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيكم الف عافية ويجزاك ربي كل خير 
منتدى عظيم عظيم


----------



## baha927 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف شكر على المجهود*​


----------



## energitique (19 أكتوبر 2013)

ارجو اعادة تحميل الكتاب انه مهم جدا


----------



## م.طاهر (20 أكتوبر 2013)

ارجو اعادة تحميل الكتاب


----------



## م.طاهر (20 أكتوبر 2013)

http://download1328.mediafire.com/t...ating+and+Tendering+for+Construction+Work.pdf


----------



## gamalredwing (5 ديسمبر 2013)

plz upload the book again 
thank you very much


----------



## MHRL (13 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## معاد59 (24 سبتمبر 2015)

أرجوا إعادة رفع هذا الكتاب المهم مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## طاهر1 (29 سبتمبر 2015)

أرجوا إعادة رفع هذا الكتاب المهم مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## امين الزريقي (4 أكتوبر 2015)

http://en.bookfi.org/book/1028994


----------



## amin1964 (4 أكتوبر 2015)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع
ارجو اعادة رفعه علي موقع اخر حيث ان الموقع ده لايفتح

​


----------



## fixnow (6 أبريل 2016)

عفوا الرابط لايعمل برجاء رفع الكتاب مرة أخرى


----------



## محمد19775 (11 أبريل 2016)

*موضوع مميز جدا*

[h=2]موضوع مميز جدا[/h]جزاك الله كل خير اخي 
لكن رجاء اعادة الرفع للكتاب على اكثر من سيرفر و موقع و الاهتمام من الاخوة المشرفين اكثر بهذا المجال لاهميته الكبيرة من الناحية العملية 
شكر الله لكم​​


mostafa elkadi قال:


> Estimating and Tendering for Construction Work, Third Edition
> by: Martin Brook
> 
> 
> ...


​


----------



## امين الزريقي (2 يونيو 2016)

محمد19775 قال:


> *موضوع مميز جدا*
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير اخي
> لكن رجاء اعادة الرفع للكتاب على اكثر من سيرفر و موقع و الاهتمام من الاخوة المشرفين اكثر بهذا المجال لاهميته الكبيرة من الناحية العملية
> شكر الله لكم​​







http://en.booksee.org/book/1028994


----------



## safa aldin (3 يونيو 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ayman5000 (13 يونيو 2016)

جزيت كل خير في الدنيا والاخره


----------

